# Comment configurer le son correctement ???

## imac

j'ai compilé mon noyaux avec le support du son dans le kernel pas en module,

ma carte son (un chipset via82C) est bien reconnu par le kernel.

maintenant que doit je faire ??? je doit quand meme installer alsa ?? ou seulement une partie d'alsa ??? avec quoi puis je tester le son ??? 

help .... le son est un des rares truc que je n'arrive pas a configurer

si vous connaissez une bonne url qui (meme en anglais) qui explique comment configurer le son de A a Z (sur lea je trouve leur truc un peu faiblart) elle serai la bien venue .

imac

----------

## Bouiaw

Va voir sur http://doc.gentoofr.org/doc/desktop-fr.html la section traitant la config du son sous Linux. C'est un très bon document, si tu le suis, ça devrais marcher.

PS Et en plus, c'est en français   :Wink: 

----------

## french tony

Je te conseille d'essayer ALSA.

Compile ton kernel avec juste "sound support" et aucun module.

emerge asla-driver

emerge alsa-utils

edit /etc/devfsd.conf

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

ajoute alsa a ton boot level "boot"

et zou-

----------

